# What Boat ????



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Let me start this way. 20 years ago I had a nice 16' boat, 28hp surface drive with all the goodies. My Lab passed, and I got out of hunting waterfowl. Sold everything. 


My Son-in-Law is into Ducks and I picked me up a Lab pup. I've been watching KSL, but what I find is overpriced or a POS. 


Looking at new boats (boat only) they are $1,800 to $8,000. Looking to be the "cheapskate" and not spend a ton of money.


What do yall think??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Stick with at least a 16 footer. Keep watching through the summer months, I'm sure one will turn up. The problem as you mentioned is that everyone wants top dollar for a lot of junk, and homemade junk. 

Don't buy a kit motor or a backyard build motor. You can find a used name brand longtail for a good price. If you want to cut down on the expense then you will be getting a longtail and not a surface drive motor. Don't get anything smaller than a 23 hp motor for a 16' boat. Sounds like you had a good set up 20 years ago.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One problem that I see is that spring time is the wrong time to be buying a boat. Everyone is looking at that nice water and figure that they can use a boat all summer. So the ones selling them think that they can get top money. That is until Fall gets here and they realize that they have to store it all winter and the prices will drop. 

It is a lot like buying a 4 wheeler in the fall.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

$15K and I’ll sell you my rig, fully loaded..

I want to get into an airboat..

I know, a little more coin then what you were inquiring about but, the boat is nice 😁


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> $15K and I'll sell you my rig, fully loaded..
> 
> I want to get into an airboat..
> 
> I know, a little more coin then what you were inquiring about but, the boat is nice &#128513;


I'm sure your boats great! I'm a cheapskate, and hate parting with money.

It is the wrong time of year to be buying a boat for sure. My issue is I need time to get it all set up and take it for a spin to get all the kinks worked out if any.

Guess if it comes to the wire, I'll buck up and part with the Frog Skins for a new boat (October after the Elk hunt)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, we’ll if you change your mind, I’ll bring it down and we can take it for a spin..

But, yes. Don’t go smaller than a 16x48 and power it with a 23hp MINIMUM. 

Like a 16’ alumacraft with a 35hp longtail would be a sweet rig with the capacity to carry 3 guys, dog, and gear just fine.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd for sure go minimum 16'. If I get a new boat, I was leaning toward a 18' 5 wide. Only issue with that size of boat is I'd have to run a surface drive. I like the 40hp with reverse. Now I'm looking at a $20K boat. Ahhhh it's nice to dream. If I got that set up I would be looking for a new place to park it. The Wife would kick my Ars out for sure.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> $15K and I'll sell you my rig, fully loaded..
> 
> I want to get into an airboat..
> 
> I know, a little more coin then what you were inquiring about but, the boat is nice &#128513;


An AB will get you a lot closer, that's for sure.


----------



## GraceWalsh (Jul 29, 2020)

What can I say, these are the prices now. I think it's better to pay a little too much, but in that case you'll have a more reliable boat. By the way you can still see a few options here boatlistr.com if you haven't decided yet. My friend chose a boat there and now he is completely satisfied with his choice. Recently, we went out with him on the nature of this boat and it showed itself perfectly in the wild, if I may say so.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Theres a king fisher boat on ksl for 8500 from a dealer in idaho. Looks nice think it said it was an 18 footer


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a 16-48 with pods and a 35 hp backwater longtail that is 2 years old. New prop too. I have been considering selling. We have made a lot of upgrades to the boat and trailer. If your interested lmk. I am wanting to get 9k out of it mostly because the motor is so new.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MallardFlew said:


> I have a 16-48 with pods and a 35 hp backwater longtail that is 2 years old. New prop too. I have been considering selling. We have made a lot of upgrades to the boat and trailer. If your interested lmk. I am wanting to get 9k out of it mostly because the motor is so new.


You going to upgrade or quit hunting? 
Just curious, because I am considering selling my boat and most of my gear. I don't have the patience to deal with the crowds we had this season.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> You going to upgrade or quit hunting?
> Just curious, because I am considering selling my boat and most of my gear. I don't have the patience to deal with the crowds we had this season.


What would you do in place of waterfowling FM? Sure the crowds suck some days but sitting around thinking about shooting ducks and not being able to do so is alot worse. I haven't been able to hunt in over a week, and I'm not a fan!!

To the OP's question, as a new boat owner this year, 16x48 is great. I have a 23HP SD with a Mikuno carb kit. I've been told that pushes it close to 30HP. This said, I wish I had had the coin to get to a 35 or even 40 (Some on this very thread recommended that too). The 23 pushes things fine when loaded down with gear, blind and another person. With 3 people it starts to bog, and 4 is downright glacial. If you can, get a bigger motor!!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > You going to upgrade or quit hunting?
> ...


He ain't gonna sell $hit!


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> You going to upgrade or quit hunting?
> Just curious, because I am considering selling my boat and most of my gear. I don't have the patience to deal with the crowds we had this season.


I may upgrade or buy into a club. I have had just as much success walking in to get away from people this year as I have using the boat. It has been insane how busy all of the marshes have been. I am also sick of the people/crowds.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> What would you do in place of waterfowling FM? Sure the crowds suck some days but sitting around thinking about shooting ducks and not being able to do so is alot worse. I haven't been able to hunt in over a week, and I'm not a fan!!


There's always fishing and Chukars!

I would still hunt, but it would force me to not be so dependent on a boat. I have shot more ducks the past couple of weeks walking into spots than I have using the boat. A boat is a great tool, but EVERYONE now has one and frankly it's been a ****show this year. I hunted 15 years without a boat and could do it again if need be.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Does a guy have to buy a season parking pass to park at the Turpin parking lot? 

All joking aside. That lot is always packed.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I hunted 15 years without a boat and could do it again if need be.


I did too in my 20s & 30s. But there comes a point (if you live long enough) when walking into far away spots is no longer an option. I passed that point several years ago. :grin:

Now, my only option when hunting public marshes is to use a boat. My season this year ended when the axle on my boat trailer went TU. New axle is on order but has a 9 to 12 week lead time and won't be here until after the season closes, so my season essentially ended mid November.

Lifes a bummer and then we die. :smile:

My advice for a boat/motor package was, is, and will always be, go as big as you can afford.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Does a guy have to buy a season parking pass to park at the Turpin parking lot?
> 
> All joking aside. That lot is always packed.


Not a bad idea actually, as long as the money generated is used to pave the road.:mrgreen:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Not a bad idea actually, as long as the money generated is used to pave the road.:mrgreen:


Field Of Dreams 
Pave it & they will come lol


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

JerryH said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > Not a bad idea actually, as long as the money generated is used to pave the road.
> ...


Oh man - we don't need more of the masses out there!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > Not a bad idea actually, as long as the money generated is used to pave the road.
> ...


As opposed to ummm..... what? Like how it is now??


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Either way there is more pressure every year


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Tried going there once this year. I turned around and left without even launching. Thinking that freshly graded road was just a friendly invite for all from Salt Lake to Roy suffering from the Covid blues to go cruise that smooth easy road..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Tried going there once this year. I turned around and left without even launching. Thinking that freshly graded road was just a friendly invite for all from Salt Lake to Roy suffering from the Covid blues to go cruise that smooth easy road..


FB has been that busy all season. No less than a dozen vehicles in the lot on weekdays and 30-60 on the weekends. I have never seen that place so busy, and so busy this late in the game. Those birds have been pressured on every square inch of that place, they can't get away from airboats, mudboats or foot traffic.


----------

